# Sweeter Spirits



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Since the good weather is around the corner I am looking forward to expanding my cigar and spirits knowledge. Over the past few weeks I have been doing a lot of pairings with different drinks (sm scotch, bourbon whiskey, soda, coffee, juice whatever was around at the time) and cigars, And I have come to enjoy sweeter drinks with my stogies. Soda and juice are just too much, so I am looking for a spirit that is naturally sweeter then scotch or whiskey.
I don’t know much about other spirits I have never tried cognac, rum, gin or brandy. What would be sweeter? Also if there is any other spirit I have missed please feel free to list it. 
One final thing I am not looking for a flavored drink, Thanks.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What about a good Port?


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

Liqueurs like Grand Marnier or B&B are blended with cognac or brandy....sweet but not syrupy.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

Bourbon or Irish whiskey are both slightly sweet. Otherwise, what you're looking for is "liqueur" if you don't want to go down the mixed drink/cocktail road. Some of the old school "highballs" would probably go pretty well with a cigar.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Rum is at the top of the sweet spectrum as it's made from sugar cane. But there are varying levels of sweet depending on the brand. The lighter colors are generally used for mixed drinks.

For mixing, try Bacardi or Captain Morgan.

For straight sipping try Appleton, Flor de Cana or Zaya.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I know it's not a "Spirit" per say...

But my favorite wine is a Dessert Wine called:

"Bricco Riella - Moscato d'Asti".


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Try some heavily wheated bourbons, they will be sweeter than whiskeys with more rye in their mash bill. Weller 12 year is very sweet stuff, almost dessert-like.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Limoncello? Don't know how well that would go with a cigar though.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

There are a TON of drinks you can make that will be sweet and go great with a smoke. A mojito being at the top of the list IMO. Or, are you just looking for straight liquor?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Check my Avatar....I've had just about every 'spirit' there is and I keep coming back to this one. It goes perfect with any cigar.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

There's always liquors like amaretto and frangelico.


----------



## essjayessone (Apr 2, 2011)

taxedman said:


> Liqueurs like Grand Marnier or B&B are blended with cognac or brandy....sweet but not syrupy.


Agree with this - also with the mention of the classic highball drinks: old fashioneds work well. I tend to like a whiskey sour after a cigar to help cleanse the palate.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I truly have a lot to learn. 

I generally sip my stuff neat and generally don't do the mixed drink thing. (this will change later this summer) That being said, are the liquors like Grand Mariner or Drambuie(Cigarey is this whats in your avatar, after reading about it this my be the ticket) consumed this way. 
I have always stayed away from liquors since they always seem to be very sweet or very strongly flavored since they are often used in mixed drinks. But like I said, I have a lot to learn.

So far you guys have pretty much spent my paycheck that I dont even have yet:biggrin: 

On my list so far a bottle of
Rum (Appleton Most likely)
Drambuie
And a Cognac( not sure what yet)

Thanks guys,


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

If you are looking to drink a rum neat I would not go with Appleton. Zacapa 23 would be better.


----------



## essjayessone (Apr 2, 2011)

JGD said:


> If you are looking to drink a rum neat I would not go with Appleton. Zacapa 23 would be better.


Zaya is good as well; though if you happen to be in Jamaica and can land your hands on a bottle of Appleton Master Blender's Legacy (Just picked this up last month, very worth it) you'd have yourself a fine distillation.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys I have my list and picked up a bottle of Zacapa 23 and it is exactly what I was looking for thanks.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

These all go well with cigars IMO:
Zacapa 23 or Zaya for Rum
Kelt or Pierre Ferrand would be my suggestion for the Cognac


----------

